# How to connect ipod touch to Toyota Camry?



## cazua (Dec 12, 2006)

I had been trying to connect my ipod touch to a Toyota Camry via bluetooth to stream music but I can't seem to do it. However I can pair it with my Nokia phone. Searched the web but still no solutions to it. I live in Singapore, hence the car model differs from other countries. Anybody have solutions?


----------

